
NNCP: utilities simplifying secure store-and-forward files and mail exchanging - stargrave
http://www.nncpgo.org/
======
gwu78
"UUCP can be setup rather easily with few configuration files and few lines in
each of them. But you have to _add some encryption and authentication overlay_
for securing you data transmission."

Any projects that attempted to do this sort of overlay for UUCP?

Incidentally, I like the way the author presents this project. Usage examples,
thoughtful use cases, comparisons, protocol description and _packet formats_.

No hype.

~~~
sporkenfang
I've never done this with UUCP, but if you don't care about anonymity you
could do two-way authenticated TLS (both client and server have and present
certs).

Maybe you could do a ratcheting protocol like Signal does, instead, which
might be better.

There's a couple ways to do this that might be sensible depending on whatever
constraints there might be in a deployment.

~~~
stargrave
Anonymity is not the goal, because it is another separate task.

NNCP contains nncp-daemon and nncp-caller that work with online protocol. It
uses Noise protocol: [http://noiseprotocol.org/](http://noiseprotocol.org/)
(Noise-IK). So ratcheting as Signal does is already applied.
[http://www.nncpgo.org/Sync.html](http://www.nncpgo.org/Sync.html)

~~~
sporkenfang
Wonderful, I had no idea what Noise was, or Signal for that matter, or NNCP
despite reading the article. Thanks for the links! Guess I'll get back to my
punch cards.

------
j_s
Related: _An off-grid social network_ (3 weeks ago) |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14050049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14050049)

 _> Scuttlebutt is [...] a peer-to-peer system ideal for social graphs,
identity and messaging._

~~~
stargrave
Really interesting project! Must look on it much more closer! Thanks for the
pointer.

------
jimktrains2
This seems like a really interesting project. I've been recently playing with
trying to get something like nntp to work over point-to-point HAM connections.
This would solve a lot of the end goals I've been wanting to get to!

~~~
stargrave
Unfortunately NNTP(like) is the only thing I have never touched at all. I have
several years of experience with FidoNet's echomail (this is like NNTP), but
today I see that most of discussion is done in mailing lists and I have got no
usecases I really could use with something like NNTP (and that is
disappointing, because I really like that echomail/news nature).

------
minhoryang
I couldn't find your github mirror. (404,
[https://github.com/stargrave/nncp](https://github.com/stargrave/nncp))

~~~
stargrave
Thanks for mentioning that. I forgot to remove that link. There is no mirror
on Github anymore.

------
zeveb
So that you're aware, this is nearly unreadable in Firefox on Linux: for some
reason all the links are turquoise on pale blue rather than dark blue on pale
blue.

------
Kinnard
Should resubmit with a "Show HN: " prepended.

~~~
stargrave
Done in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14190970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14190970)

